# Mushroom and Blue Cheese Burger



## Catalyst Paintball (Jul 23, 2006)

Well, the other day I decided to bring my grilled burgers to the next level.

I can't say I created this, because I know there are Mushroom bugers and Blue Cheese burgers out there, and there may very well be Mushroom AND Blue Cheese burgers out there also, but I thought I would share.

First off you will need:
1 Package of Mushrooms
1 Yellow Onion
1 Package of Hamburger meat
1 Package of Blue Cheese, Crumbled
McCormick Grill Mates Hamburger Seasoning

Salt
Cayenne Pepper
Olive Oil 
Butter

The first step is to saute the Mushrooms and Onions.
Slice the Mushrooms a little less then a 1/4 inch thick. Use about 1/2 the package.
Finely dice the onions.
With a saute pan on medium-high heat, add 1 pad of butter and cut it with about 2 teaspoons of Olive Oil.
Throw in the onions, and saute until they become translucent. (You may need to bring the heat down a few notches, depending on your range)
Add your sliced Mushrooms, and spread them out so there is only 1 layer of Mushrooms to cover the pan.
Add about a tablespoon of water and cover with a lid.
Check back frequently on them until they are cooked with a nice brown color to them.
Remove from pan and set aside.

Moving onto the meat...:
Take a small-medium handfull of ground beef and gently spread it out on a surface (paper plates are great)
Lightly sprinkle the McCormick seasoning over the beef.
A small pinch of salt should follow.
Sprinkle Cayenne Pepper as well, add to taste.
Being as gentle as possible, incorperate the spices into the beef. You want to keep the "air" in the meat. Do not stick the meat in your hands, and squeeze it out of your fingers...

Repeat, so you have 2 patties. The key is to keep them thin, a little more then 1/4 inch thick is ideal.

If the meat is too mushy because it is too warm, a quick toss in the fridge or freezer for a few minutes will set things up.

Now it is time to build this burger.
Take one patty, lay it down.
Lay down your Mushroom and Onion mix. (As much as you like, but think will still fit)
Add your Blue Cheese crumbles. This should be a good, solid layer.
Lay down 2nd patty.

Now you need to close the seam up. Make sure you do a good job, as it may come apart when you cook it up.

Sprinkle some of that McCormick's seasoning ontop of the finish product, fire up the grill, and toss 'er on!

When the burger is done, pick your favorite BBQ sauce and add a dollop to the top of the burger. Either move the burger up to your grills holding rack, or turn off your burners. Let sit for 3-4 minutes.

When that BBQ sauce is warm and sticky, move that sucker to its holding container.
I find that a Kaiser roll works very well. Give it a quick toast on the grill, and its great!


Now, I know there is a good amount of work involved, but it is WORTH IT.
If one of you guys or gals bothers to try this out, and it dosn't work out for you, I'll open up my humidor to help you with the agony!:w


----------



## Full Bodied Bruce (Aug 9, 2006)

:dr MMMMMMM,Gonna hafta try this. Never had a burger even remotly prepared like yours. Sounds delicious. Thank you.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

yea it sounds awesome. Good way to keep the mushrooms and onions from falling off the burger. That always happens to me when I do burgers and put fixins on top. I love to grill!


----------



## Big Fame One (Jul 31, 2006)

Sounds fantastic, I think you just set in stone my dinner plan for tonight.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Alright Burgermeister... sounds very good.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Wot no bacon?!


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

:tpd: looks great but every burger needs bacon!


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Sounds great, got to agree with the bacon add!


----------



## psychII (Oct 21, 2005)

Great post! I actually made something similar to this using Montreal Seasoning instead. Well worth the extra effort.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I'm of the opinion that there isn't a single food item that can't be improved by grilling on an open flame. Thanks for giving me more ammo.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

This would be a better thread if we had burger pics. that sounds delicious.

T


----------



## phiggey (Sep 6, 2006)

I would reccomend all of those ingredients, changing blue cheese for american and changing the mcormicks for lea and perrins worschtechier (sp?) "Its the Burger Booster"


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Dang I have'nt had breakfast yet,now my stomach is growling...


----------



## Stogmeister (Mar 22, 2006)

Gonna have to try that ... sounds awesome.

I'm a fan of putting ingredients "inside" of burgers. A lot of people dice up onion or jalepenos and mix it in with the ground beef, but I think this method keeps all that add'l juice and moisture inside the burger.
I've made them with onions, jalepenos, and garlic in the middle before but always just put the cheese on top. Can't wait to try your shroom and blue cheese burger.


----------

